# New GTO and steering noise



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

I just bought a May 2006 build GTO from the dealer. The car came with the 18" wheels which I just don't like and had them swap them out for the 17"s. I asked them about the Service Bulletin re: front strut leaks and they showed me that they did the strut replacement.

I drove 15 miles to get home and I could hear a strange squeeking noise when I turn the steering wheel left and right. It did not sound like a power steering pump noise but instead a squeeking rubbing type noise. I called the salesman and since it is Saturday, the soonest they can check it out is Monday morning.

I have not looked at the struts or tires yet but I am wondering if this sounds like the dreaded tire rub on the strut issue.

Now I'm frigginn scared to drive the thing.  

Anybody?


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

*Update*

I turned the wheels so I could look at the back side and sure enough, fresh rub marks on the inner sidewalls.
Did I cause this problem by swapping out the 18's for the 17's?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Probably need an alignment. 17" tires are 245 section width, 18" are narrower 235.


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

Will an alignment solve the problem or should I have the dealer just put the 18's back on?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you test drive the car you bought that originally came with 17s? Notice any noise? My 06 with original 18s has not had any noise or rubbing at all.


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

The car that had 17's was on the showroom floor so I did not drive it. I just test drove the One I bought which had the 18's on it at the time of the test drive. It was only during the deal when I said I wanted them to swap out for the 17's.

What is weird is that I could only hear the noise when the car is fully stopped or barely moving and only when turning the steering.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I had a sound similar to this on my new 2006, it turned out to be soemthing in the strut/spring that should have been removed before delivery (a shipping spacer of some type).


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

I dropped the car off at the dealer for them to look at tomorrow. Since the 17's have such a close tolerance to the strut, rather then doing an alignment I just asked them to put the 18's back on and check the front end.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Keep in mind that the 18s come with Summer tires on them, compared to the 17s with All Season tires. If you do much driving in the snow or rain, the 17s are the better choice.


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

Rain yes, Snow no. I live in South Florida


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

You should be alright with the 18s, then.


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

Dealer swapped back the 18's and did alignment. All is fine now..
Thanks :cheers


----------

